# Conio.h -> Linux?



## KristophS (28. Mai 2005)

Hallo,
Die conio.h bietet unter Windows ja sehr viele, sehr interessante Möglichkeiten.
Zum Beispiel, wäre da die Funktion _kbhit()_, welche ja mitteilt, ob eine Taste gedrückt wurde und das damit zusammenspielende _getch()_, das ja die geklickteTaste liefert. 

Kurz: Gibt es eine Bibliothek, die diese Funktionalitäten plattformunabhängig zur Verfügung stellt oder meinetwegen auch nur für Linux?


----------



## MBDealer (29. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

 unter linux gibts auch sowas wie die conio.h zB die curses.h und ncurses.h aber diese beinhalten nicht die kbhit() Funktion hab hier aber einen interessanten Link fuer dich:

http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/archive/9/2003/02/2/44573


----------

